# distcc setup?

## FcukThisGame

I couldn't decide if this belongs here or P&P... 

Tomorrow I'm going to be putting gentoo on an old box at work, and I want to use distcc to offload the compiling to my laptop. Right now I'm testing this with my desktop offloading to my laptop. I've got distcc enabled on both. Desktop's IP is 192.168.1.136, laptop is .137. 

I've got distcc installed on both machines. I'm a bit confused about listen and allow. There's no issue with setting --allow 192.168.1.137 on my desktop. However, If i set --listen 192.168.1.137 distcc won't restart (just gives [!!] and no output, even when run with --verbose.)

I'm almost positive I need a --listen. What can/should I use for it?

----------

## Mike Hunt

I don't think you necessarily need --listen

 *Gentoo Distcc Documentation wrote:*   

> Edit /etc/conf.d/distccd to your needs and be sure to set the --allow directive to allow only hosts you trust. For added security, you should also use the --listen directive to tell the distcc daemon what IP to listen on (for multi-homed systems). More information on distcc security can be found at Distcc Security Design. 

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/distcc.xml

----------

## FcukThisGame

I may already have this working. distccmon isn't giving any output, so I'd assume that means there's nothing going on. I just tested it by compiling xorg-server, and according to genlop it's a minute under the average of 5 minutes. I've got distccmon-gui on my laptop and distccmon-text on my desktop, and i'm not getting any output from either.

----------

## Mike Hunt

Does top show any a distcc activity?

----------

## FcukThisGame

I'm an idiot. I havent booted gentoo on my desktop in ages. Desktop: i686, laptop: amd64. Fail.

I'll get back on this thread if (when) I have issues setting it up at work tomorrow.

----------

## FcukThisGame

Ok, I'm at work. Laptop should be doing the work of the desktop. I'm in an ubuntu livecd (amd64, as is the laptop) on the desktop and in my gentoo install on the laptop. Is it possible to distcc for a chroot?

----------

## FcukThisGame

Alright, I've got the box running up-to-date amd64 gentoo. my laptop was doing the same. Top showed distcc activity, but compiles were failing left and right. Even without the laptop present, the compiles were failing with just the gentoo box with distcc enabled. I disable it and things compile again.

Is this a common issue?

----------

